# Rose N' Lynne Farm - *Got My ADGA Registration!*



## Rose N Lynne Farm (Apr 1, 2013)

Hello everyone! _**Warning!* There will be a lot of photos on this thread!*_  I've decided to start a journal and I will hopefully be able to continue it! My username may be changing in the next day or so, so don't be surprised if it does! We live on a beautiful piece of land in Western Idaho, and we have 8 goats, 4 does, 2 wethers, and 2 bucks. We just had our first kidding on the 22nd of March with triplets! This year we've expanded our little farm to include 6 crazy chickens! It's been two and a half years since we got our first goats and it has been quite an experience! 

   My family is made up of my mom Sherri, my dad Matthew, my sister Katie and me Emma. We have dived in head first to this and are loving it. Our goats are part pets, part livestock. They get fed and raised like livestock, but loved on like pets! We have 4 adult goats, Laylie an Alpine doe, Nellie a Nubian doe, Faun a Nubian Cross doe, and Napoleon a fainting goat wether. Our other four goats are kids under 2 months, Euro a Boer meat goat, Roosavelt a Nubian buck, Crater a Nubian buck, and Eleanor a Nubian doe.

And I've answered a few of the questions to give you an idea about us and myself!

1.    What state/province/country are you in and what is your climate like?
-*We live in Western Idaho, and we extremes of all four seasons.*

2.    How would you define your farm?
- *A small hobby farm.*

3.    Have you ever built a house, barn , or other types of building? Do you want to?
-* We've built a large goat shelter, but have not built a whole lot. And yes I would love to build a huge barn!*

4.    Who or what inspired you to be a farmer/rancher, hobby farmer?
- *We met some goats while walking a trail and decided to get involved*

5.    Is it a hobby or an occupation?
- *Hobby right now, but hoping to make it an occupation later in my life.*

6.    In what areas are you knowledgeable and in what areas would you like to learn more?
-* I know a lot about goats, but I would love to learn more about medications for goats.*

7.  In what types of farming will you never choose to do?
- *Raising crops.*

8.   Can you legally have all forms of livestock where you are at? Do you have any? What kinds?
-* Our agreement with our neighbors is up to 4,800 pounds of livestock. About the weight of 3 adult cows.*
     -* I have 8 goats, and 6 chickens.*

9.   If you could live any place you chose, where would it be?
- *New Zealand, it's beautiful!*

10.   What is on your to do list?
- *Re-paint the goat shelter, re-supply the kidding kit, build a new roof on the goat shelter, get hay & straw, and plant pasture seed in the goat's pen.*

11.  Has the experience with animals changed your attitude or habits?
- *I think raising goats has made me appreciate life more, than when I didn't raise animals.*


----------



## Rose N Lynne Farm (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi everyone! It's finally getting a tad warmer here, and I'm so glad and the goats are too! It was up to 72 today, and just beautiful outside. So I got some work done on scraping out the pen, there was loads of hay on the ground and now it's all in a monstrous pile!  I'll post an add on craigslist in a few months advertising "free compost! come load up your truck!" and people come and take it all away! Works out good for me! We ended up buying a new hay feeder and getting a few pallets for later projects! I also got some stall dry for the kidding pen which gets pretty stinky if I dont clean it out every day..So I cleaned it out and put shavings down now that the kids are a little older.

Our doe kid, Eleanor, is staying outside tonight with the other kids and I'm a tad worried because she's still so small..  But she has to sometime so I must leave her out there! Our maiden milker Laylie finally stopped producing milk after 2 years.. I was going to make some caramel tonight and I got her up on the stanchion to milk her and there was nothing.  She is completely dry but still has an udder. A hard udder. I think that's normal but I'm not sure? Oh and our new doe, who is 7 months old is probably pregnant. She's getting bigger by the day, and she's so small I'm really worried for her health.  I think she still weighs 60 pounds..So I hope she isn't. I'll go to the store tomorrow and pick up a pregnancy test tomorrow and wait until she pees! 

I think that's pretty much all that happened today..Oh and the boys are growing like weeds! I'm so amazed! 

And of course a picture or two for good measure! 

All 3 babies playing outside!






And Crater a few hours after he was born.


----------



## EllieMay (Apr 1, 2013)

Such cuties!!!
Congrats for starting a journal.
We look forward to reading more and seeing more pics!!  

I've only been to Idaho once.
Went to Coeur d'Alene.
It was very cold but very beautiful.


----------



## Rose N Lynne Farm (Apr 3, 2013)

Today we had our vet out to dis-bud my FFA Boer Goat, and give antibiotics to my wether because he has pneumonia. They sedated Lorenzo for the burning and he was so loopy me & my mom were cracking up! It was extremely funny (and a little sad ) so I've attached a video.. I also got my youth membership package from registering with the ADGA today! I'm going to send in the registration for my herd name! I think it will be Rose N' Lynne Farm....As if you didn't see that coming!  Oh and I almost forgot! We have another doe due sometime in July! It's a ways away but I'm pretty excited!

And finally I need help with coming up with "official" registration names for my does & their kids.

Here are the names of my milking does:

Laylie
Nellie
Fauna
Eleanor (actually one of the triplets, but were retaining her.)

and the names of the only kids we have right now:

Roosavelt
Crater

I have two wethers but I'm not going to register them.

The video of Lorenzo being loopy! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rV8P1EaffOE

And a picture of Lorenzo's burned horns...






And Nellie 3 weeks before having triplets


----------

